# Breeding Gargoyle Gecko's



## Deviant (Sep 10, 2010)

I've read a quite a few sites now with varying methods of establishing breeding gargoyles, mostly american so it's all 'gallon containers' so it means very little to me. I wanted some advice from people who had already had success with them who i could question on anything i get confused about rather than a faceless, possibly out of date web page. Already been getting some advice via pm chats with some people on here (very helpful and you know who you are :notworthy but thought i'd open a thread for even more

I'm quite clear on incubating the eggs when they're hatched, and having checked today our newly established rep room is maintaining room temp at 22*c, though today has been particularly cold so i closed the curtains and popped the heating on 18*c until the radiator and stat for the room arrive. Incubation will be in a polybox and individual containers inside to keep temps even more stable. Babies will be housed in vented RUBs or exo faunariums with basic setups, and when old enough some (most preferably) sold privately (will be supplied with detailed caresheets), some to the better local rep shops, and i plan on keeping 1 or 2 from the clutch for myself (housed seperately ofc).

First question is breeding enclosure, gargs are prone to tail nipping, i was looking to find out what size exo i should be looking at to make a breeding setup, there will always be a spare viv, maybe even two if i need a bigger size, in case of fighting/bullying.

Currently I have two gargoyles:-
Orph (female, 47g) Normal stripe (not black/white, that's the flash), with a small amount of orange in her stripes when she's fired









and Raisin (male, 45g) Orange-blotch reticulated, also has much more pronounced skull bumps and ridges than Orph. I'm kind of thinking it would be criminal not to pass his genes into the UK garg population since first seeing him when he arrived.









So onto the questions:-

1) What size viv would be best for a breeding pair, potentially a trio in the future?

2) What's the best way to introduce the adults to each other, put them both in a viv and keep an eye or acclimatize them to each other outside of the vivs on neutral territory?

3) When and what livefoods are best to feed to the developing babies?

Finally a few reassurances:-

I'm doing this for personal interest but I won't be risking either of my adults to produce young, if there are any major problems, these two won't be paired. I'm considering buying a 2nd female if i can get a setup sorted, but i'm only going to be having one female lay at most this year. Looking at potentially 18 hatchlings max with one female laying is easily enough for me to learn, house and rehome and still cope!

I'm not expecting this to be a get rich quick scheme, IF i make any money it will be going back into the animals (not necessarily the reps, we have cats and dogs too ), either to put toward future vets bills, equipment, etc.

Finally there are very few gargs near me, i know of two adult females for sale within a 60 mile radius (from the same person no less, one of them is very tempting). I also know of 2 hatchlings left in rep shops about 30 miles away. There aren't too many about so rehoming babies shouldn't be a problem, and now i have a whole (mostly empty) room for my reptiles holding onto them longer will be no trouble if they don't go quickly. I also have at least two responsible people i know who i intend to give a hatchling each if they want one (one has a yemen and 2 boa's allready so is an experienced rep keeper, the other hasn't had any reps, but has 2 books on cresties already read cover to cover).


----------



## Deviant (Sep 10, 2010)

Almost forgot 

4) When is the actual breeding season?


----------



## Deviant (Sep 10, 2010)

A 90x45x60 exo has just popped up within 5 miles of me for £60, suitable breeding enclosure?


----------

